
How to pick the right business partner - drm237
http://www.davidalison.com/2008/04/startup-101-how-to-pick-right-business.html
======
edw519
"DON'T: Compromise on the issue of ethics."

Ethics, like pregnancy, is a binary issue: it's either 100% or 0%. Ignore this
advice at your own peril.

